

DARPA's “Open Source” Projects - funerr
http://www.darpa.mil/opencatalog/

======
angersock
What's really cool is that they often have links to the papers generated--take
the BET project, for example:

[http://www.darpa.mil/opencatalog/BET.html](http://www.darpa.mil/opencatalog/BET.html)

~~~
funerr
Yeah, it's pretty awesome. I like how they are all transparent about these
things.

